# Millau Viaduct toll charges



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

How much is it to go over the Millau Viaduct with a TAG axle? Is there a website giving price information? I am struggling a bit on this...

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toll*

Found it, a search of Google.fr threw this into the mix

http://www.leviaducdemillau.com/english/divers/tarifs.php


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for that Russell a very informative site which I have now bookmarked.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

You could always go round it, the N9 I think from the junction before to the junction after is a pretty spectacular route and is not much of a detour through Millau.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Russell,

There is an exit just before the bridge that takes you down into Millau. Nice Aire there and a good wine tasting place. (Aire is free) then out the other side and up the hill back onto A75. You get a great view of the bridge first as you come off the Autoroute and follow the view point signs, then later coming out of Millau you look up at the bridge (IMO best picture location especially in the morning when the mist is rising) Dusk is also good as the sun sets behind the bridge it looks quite sort of alien.

Or you can pay your money and just drive over.....


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We visited & stayed at Millau in June, went on the open bus guided tour of the bridge & was informed that it cost a whopping 400 million Euro to build; 
The consortium of companies that financed it have a 75 year 'lease' & its esimated that in the first year 4 million vehicles went across at an 'average' price of 10 euro . . = 40 million euro - multiply that by 75 years & you get a total figure of around 3075 million euro . . not bad profit return !


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

This is the view of the viaduct as you climb out of Millau


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Cost us €20.20 last year. Thats a first and last time for us.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------

